# Clouds babies



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cloud gave birth to three does (I think they're does! lol I saw no penis but two holes on the back side I think). I'll take a better look in a little bit.

The first two kids out shared a sack, one was much smaller and stillborn. It's teeth had a strange shape, it was much smaller. The other one that came in that sack was small but so far she was crying and stuff.

The third one out was much bigger and was on it's feet within like 3 minutes of being born looking for the nipple! lol

Here is the big one:










And here is the smaller one, you can see the very small stillborn one in the back of the photo. It's head was just shaped weird, it just didn't look like the other two at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

OHHHH TRIPLET DOES!!!!! So lucky! Sorry 'bout the stillborn one :hug: I have never heard of two kids in the same sack. That is probably the cause of the other one not developing. But congratulations on the (maybe) does!!  And _now _I can say that I have seen Saanen-Boer kids


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cloud is licking the stillborn in this photo. I had to take it away because she was not taking care of the other babies, she kept biting it's ear and nudging it trying to make it breathe.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So here are two photos. Its a girl right? Geeze I can't believe I'm even asking that. And what do you think polled or horned?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

And a video!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Girls for sure :thumbup: I'm kind of new to polled kids, but I believe that if their is no swirling of hair where the horn buds out, then they are polled! Since their hair is still wet, it's hard to tell. Cute video


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That video is so cute! The little wobbly baby who fell over from trying to suckled too hard ooooo!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Was their sire a red Boer? Because their solid coloring seems to point to that. I think the red head/white body is pretty dominant. Just wondering, I like genetics


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Poor Cloud! But what lovely little does and what a good mommy she is!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The sire was this guy. The person I got her from said she's never had a red/brown baby before and the two from the same sack were both that color!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! So sorry about the lost little one  It does look as though you do have at least one doeling there, going by the backside pic of her, if the other baby looks the same then yep...twin does


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He's huge! Going to have some nice thick doelings there


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

COngrats! Sorry about the one baby.  Yup, that's a girl! The hair is still wet, but in that pic she looks horned.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cloud still has a little bit of afterbirth hanging out of her. How long should I allow this before doing something?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Give it 8 or so hours. Our first doe had babies at 6:00 pm and had her afterbirth at 4:00am. DONT PULL IT! It could tear the uterus. After 8 hours, call the vet. It should be fine


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay cloud! Congratulations!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I named the light colored one Breezy and my daughter named the darker one Athena.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

More photos. lol

Laurie and the "same sack twin" that survived (so far)










She's up and nursing now:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

They most certainly look horned. Or the one does. That is definitely a girl.  You can always check for testicles. Sorry about the stillborn kid.  But, congrats on the doelings!!! I kinda did guess right!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Dayna !! How beautiful they are  Cloud looks pleased with herself and her new babies ! Love the picture of Laurie with one of the babies , such a sweet picture . Im so sorry about the stillborn , its never easy to come to terms with it.
Poor Cloud tried her best to wake the baby , so very sad for her 
Give Cloud plenty of attention and love  ( like you dont do that already , lol )


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She didn't want to come into the fenced area I have for her so I put all the other goats and sheep in there. LOL She's got almost 3 acres to herself and her babies. I figure she needs a few days of alone time with the babies.

She's gotten lots of treats, and for some reason she keeps licking me! Its weird and gross (knowing what she's been cleaning). Is it because she's maternal?


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats! Sorry about the one baby. The babies are adorable!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

They just like to lick. Instincts tell them to lick everything in their way. LOL


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

This was my first goat birthing. It was very emotional.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

When Peggy Sue kidded she licked both babies dry and then licked both my arms up to the elbows! I figured I just smelled like amniotic fluid from assisting with the birth.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I just saw a sheep have a baby yesterday. That was the first birth of anything I had ever even seen. And, of course, I was the one who HAD to help! The poor little lamb was almost dead, but I pulled it out.  It is VERY cool to witness in my opinion.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm attached to Cloud. I'm not that attached to my other goats. lol This was very stressful for me. I was more worried about her than the babies. I'm glad that two survived but my first concern is Cloud.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, to be honest, I guess I am more fond of some of my "kids" than others! LOL


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is Breezy


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, cute! Congratulations! Yes, the first birth is very emotional.  Well, all of them are, but especially the first. I am sorry about the stillborn, but glad Cloud has two :kidred: :kidred: to raise!
They both look horned to me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , my main concern is momma then babies . 
I will multitask and do whatever possible to help/save
both of course .
Breezy is really cute !


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I posted about the birth with a horrid drawing that I did of how the identical twins came out.

www.guavaacres.com


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She finally pushed out the rest of her afterbirth this morning. She was a little "off" for a few hours but her appetite and personality picked up this evening and was looking good.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, that drawing cracks me up. It was easy for me to understand it, though. That is a very terrible presentation.. I have never even heard of that until now. Wow.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL, that drawing cracks me up. It was easy for me to understand it, though. That is a very terrible presentation.. I have never even heard of that until now. Wow.


thanks. I could have painted it (I'm an artist) but I couldn't draw something like that to save my life!

She's doing so much better today. Athena the red one is still a day behind her sister in development.

I have to assume she'll catch up. I think I am giving Cloud the year off breeding next year. Poor girl. I think she needs some extra time to put some weight on and just not be pregnant or nursing babies.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here you go Dayna. I don't know if you want this or not but I figured I would send this to you just in case you did. I hope this is correct!:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The babies are just adorable. Glad everyone is doing ok now.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Here you go Dayna. I don't know if you want this or not but I figured I would send this to you just in case you did. I hope this is correct!:


that is exactly it! Thank you so much.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Your welcome! I'm glad that is what it was, I wasn't exactly sure if it was different or not. Feel free to use that for your website! I just drew that realy quick so to be honest I don't care what you do with it. lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks I tossed it up on my blog!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You're welcome! Glad it worked for you.


----------

